# MY dog



## Q8-MC (May 28, 2012)

Hi 







Puppy Husky by q8-mc, on Flickr


----------



## Waterdonkey (May 28, 2012)

Well Done 8)


----------



## Midphase (May 28, 2012)

Mine...


----------



## jhcoo (May 28, 2012)

Mine...


----------



## Adrian S. (May 28, 2012)

Mine


----------



## Taemobig (May 28, 2012)

Mine


----------



## Hill Benson (May 28, 2012)

Not mine




Dog at Beach #3 by cnlkurtz, on Flickr


----------



## geminix (May 28, 2012)

Jake and Juno:


----------



## scottkinfw (May 28, 2012)

Zeus, the Great Dane


geminix said:


> Jake and Juno:


----------



## RLPhoto (May 28, 2012)

It seems like photographers and Dogs go well together. ;D


----------



## Q8-MC (May 28, 2012)

Thx all for posted i saw a beautiful pics ^_^


----------



## ions (May 30, 2012)

Mine.




Kimi in the Yard II by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## shokie (May 30, 2012)

My dog.


----------



## bobshut (May 30, 2012)

Loves a good steak


----------



## Briand (Aug 24, 2012)

My French Bulldog puppy taken with 5DII and 100mm 2.8 L IS




french-bulldog-sweet-pea by Miralli Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Briand (Aug 24, 2012)

My boxer thinks he owns the couch... in reality he does, lol.




boxer by Miralli Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Q8-MC (Sep 5, 2012)

Briand said:


> My French Bulldog puppy taken with 5DII and 100mm 2.8 L IS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's very sharp i like it


----------



## Studio1930 (Sep 6, 2012)

My Border Collie, Wink.


----------



## sheedoe (Sep 6, 2012)

Studio1930 said:


> My Border Collie, Wink.



Great picture. Really like this shot!


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Sep 6, 2012)

Some great pooch shots here. This is mine from first day testing 5DIII with 70-200 f4 L. 



Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## alben (Sep 6, 2012)

Watson 12 weeks and gorgeous.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 8, 2012)

Studio1930 said:


> My Border Collie, Wink.



Fantastic shot!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 8, 2012)

Having fun with my boxer pup Leo and the wide angle (5d III and 16-35 f/2.8 II)




Whadda you want? by ryotnlpm, on Flickr

Perfectly content after a long play session



Happy Pup by ryotnlpm, on Flickr


----------



## dnart101 (Sep 11, 2012)

My mini dachshund relaxing in the grass (EOS Rebel XSI with 50mm f/1.8 )


----------



## bigmag13 (Sep 11, 2012)

my short leg Jack Russell Bullet
50D 200mm 2.8L prime


----------



## dexstrose (Sep 24, 2012)

Our pal watching late night tv.


----------



## sleepnever (Sep 24, 2012)

Enjoying the water at the park in Redmond, WA


----------



## crash (Oct 2, 2012)

an early shot testing out the 5D3 with my 135/2.0.


----------



## ions (Nov 20, 2012)

An update:




Kimi in the Yard, Again [Explored June 11th, 2012 #10] by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mrmarks (Nov 20, 2012)

My dog as a puppy......chews anything in his path




_MG_0175 by marksmike, on Flickr


----------



## GDub (Nov 21, 2012)

Someone else's dog (apparently named Skip):






iPhone/Hipstamatic (aka, no Canon)


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

Blizzard....


----------



## wearle (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's Snort, a one-eyed pug...


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 21, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> It seems like photographers and Dogs go well together. ;D


+100


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 21, 2012)

dexstrose said:


> Our pal watching late night tv.


Great Image Dex!


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 21, 2012)

My Rescued Borzoi


----------



## sleepnever (Nov 21, 2012)

Watchful Eye by sleepnever, on Flickr

5D3 + 50 1.8 II


----------



## JaxPhotographer (Nov 21, 2012)

Sam as a puppy and how she is now.


----------



## myone (Nov 21, 2012)

My 4 years old maltese


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 21, 2012)

Polly : picture's an example of 5D mk1 at iso 1600


----------



## PeterJ (Nov 21, 2012)

This is one of my first shots after getting a 100L macro and having a play around with it:


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 21, 2012)

@ooF Fighters : your picture of Cooper has a wonderful "film" like quality to it: I think it's the tonal graduation from highlight to shadow.
To me this picture has a 5D mkiii / 1DX signature. Am I right ?


----------



## pwp (Nov 21, 2012)

Charlie is an action girl...but can run into trouble

-PW


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 21, 2012)

pwp said:


> Charlie is an action girl...but can run into trouble
> 
> -PW


Brilliant !! ;D


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Nov 21, 2012)

My Dog Whisky!



Untitled by P A - Photography, on Flickr




Untitled by P A - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 21, 2012)

My GSD olga. She is no longer with us.


----------



## TexasBadger (Nov 24, 2012)

Max in the Haight (San Francisco)


----------



## ScottFielding (Nov 24, 2012)

Bodhi last year...






And this year...


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 24, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> My GSD olga. She is no longer with us.


Love the B&W of Olga, RL... Great image, her eyes are epic!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 24, 2012)

sleepnever said:


> Watchful Eye by sleepnever, on Flickr
> 
> 5D3 + 50 1.8 II


Great Image Robert!


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 25, 2012)

Sporgon said:


> @ooF Fighters : your picture of Cooper has a wonderful "film" like quality to it: I think it's the tonal graduation from highlight to shadow.
> To me this picture has a 5D mkiii / 1DX signature. Am I right ?



Hi and thanks, I wish. I used my 7D and the 70-200 IS usm II at 2.8 at 100 mm. in the late afternoon.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Nov 25, 2012)

My dog Pearl. This is one of the first shots I ever took with a DSLR and a prime lens


----------



## AudioGlenn (Nov 25, 2012)

My dog Cecil, a rescue and the newest edition to our family.


----------



## eddiemrg (Nov 25, 2012)

Cheers!


----------



## ions (Nov 27, 2012)

Krob78 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > My GSD olga. She is no longer with us.
> ...



Agreed, gorgeous picture of a beautiful dog. Sorry to hear of your loss RLPhoto.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 27, 2012)

ions said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



She's not dead, but sold to another breeder. :|

An interesting note is the B&W shot was done on a D30 from 2001.


----------



## dirtcastle (Nov 27, 2012)

There are some great shots in this thread. Nice work, folks.


----------



## alexturton (Nov 27, 2012)

what a great dog blog.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexturton/7075786571/#







http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexturton/6886639608/#


----------



## Frank (Nov 27, 2012)

My Dog Budda


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 27, 2012)

Sandy


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 27, 2012)

A dog's gotta do, what a dog's gotta do! :-\


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Nov 27, 2012)

My pups


----------



## rpt (Nov 27, 2012)

Krob78 said:


> A dog's gotta do, what a dog's gotta do! :-\


Amazing!


----------



## cayenne (Dec 1, 2012)

My little girl is starting to get a bit older...14yrs now, but she still can make for a good model.....

The first is what I call her "Mona Lisa" smile shot....

Second one was the one of the first shots I ever did after getting my first DSLR, the 5D3.

K


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 1, 2012)

rpt said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > A dog's gotta do, what a dog's gotta do! :-\
> ...


Yes, I thought it was pretty humorous!


----------



## rpt (Dec 2, 2012)

Krob78 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...


Who put up the sign? Surely not the Fire Department!

This kind of humour picks up a dull day!


----------



## dafrank (Dec 2, 2012)

Here are two shots of my dog Bailey. He and his brother, Buster, are Giant Schnoodles from the same litter. They are each about 95 ponds of fun, very smart, very social, very loving and have the energy of small nuclear powered aircraft carriers . I caught the outdoor shot of Bailey in a rare moment when he stood still for about 3 consecutive seconds. Hope these display OK.
Regards, David


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 7, 2012)

rpt said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


Thanks RPT! I got a laugh out of it too! I was worried somebody might be offended... I'm glad not! Thanks again!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 7, 2012)

Muttly Crew...


----------



## city_zen (Dec 25, 2012)

Celebrating christmas!


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 25, 2012)

Krob78 said:


> Muttly Crew...



That's a great portrait ! 

The 7D tends to get knocked for it's IQ on this forum but some of the pictures that I have seen posted using this camera matched with a great lens have exhibited lovely quality


----------



## Gino (Dec 26, 2012)

Christmas Eve


----------



## Dnd (Dec 26, 2012)

Here are a few of our Boxer...Chewie... She is such a ham..


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 26, 2012)

Sweet puppy.

How did you get him to wink?

sewk



Dnd said:


> Here are a few of our Boxer...Chewie... She is such a ham..


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 26, 2012)

Standing Zeus


----------



## Mikeymb (Dec 26, 2012)

Our Geordie


----------



## caMARYnon (Dec 26, 2012)

My old best friend


----------



## Ryan (Dec 26, 2012)

Sleepy pup by ryotnlpm, on Flickr


----------



## Pixelsign (Dec 26, 2012)

Fenja - Bernese Mountain Dog


----------



## tntwit (Dec 26, 2012)

Jewel in action.


----------



## Tayvin (Dec 26, 2012)

Indy, my Alaskan Klee Kai.


----------



## Pixelsign (Dec 26, 2012)

Tayvin said:


> Indy, my Alaskan Klee Kai.



great image!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 30, 2012)

Pixelsign said:


> Fenja - Bernese Mountain Dog


Looks more like; Fenja - The Bernese Mountain Pup to me!! Great image, very cute!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sporgon said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Muttly Crew...
> ...


Thanks Sporgon! I agree! I love this portrait too and yes, it was taken with my 7D! I absolutely love my 7D, the 7D MK II will have to really be good to get me to let this one go! 

From the beginning, images were nice with good lenses, L glass or some Ef-s lenses like the 17-55mm f/2.8... but as soon as I MFA'd my lenses individually, it took it to another whole level, really increasing my "love Factor" with my 7D...


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 30, 2012)

Tayvin said:


> Indy, my Alaskan Klee Kai.


Sweet Pup!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 30, 2012)

Mikeymb said:


> Our Geordie


Geordie is beautiful Mikey!


----------



## jhcoo (Dec 30, 2012)

Here are my three...


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 30, 2012)

jhcoo said:


> Here are my three...


They all look very sweet!


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 30, 2012)

Pixelsign said:


> Fenja - Bernese Mountain Dog



I love the second picture of Fenja watching his/her mate eating that chew. This shot is a classic example of why video will never replace a still photograph.


----------



## Pixelsign (Dec 30, 2012)

Sporgon said:


> This shot is a classic example of why video will never replace a still photograph.



thanks a lot  i totally agree with you, photography will always have a living authority.
but i wish the background wouldn't be that disturbing.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 30, 2012)

cayenne said:


> My little girl is starting to get a bit older...14yrs now, but she still can make for a good model.....
> 
> The first is what I call her "Mona Lisa" smile shot....
> 
> ...



Question, do any of ya'll get these wonderful pet shots blown up for the wall for home art?

I got the sepia one blow up, on canvas for my Mom, and acrylic...both were about 24x36" I believe....

Also curious, think there is a market for making good $$$ on pet photos for wall art, like the people I see making big money for children and even wedding snaps. Seems the big money isn't for those as being CDs of images, but wall art, and albums....

Thinking maybe and somewhat untapped market might be high end pet shots?

C


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 30, 2012)

cayenne said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > My little girl is starting to get a bit older...14yrs now, but she still can make for a good model.....
> ...


I don't think it's an untapped market Cayenne! I think it's a good market, however will take a lot of marketing is my guess... I would have to charge what some people may consider too much money for an image of their pet. But for real pet "lovers", my thought is that they probably couldn't pay enough to have an image that would cause them to feel something everytime they looked at it and would keep their sweet puppy alive in their memory, long after they are gone... Those are the images that will sell to that market... they have to evoke emotion to the owner...


----------



## Mikeymb (Dec 31, 2012)

One of Mother Nature's Dogs - Willie E

40D - 100-400 f4.5-5.6 L IS USM


----------



## sevvo (Jan 1, 2013)

*Mr. Riley Consoli*


----------



## rpt (Jan 1, 2013)

Mikeymb said:


> One of Mother Nature's Dogs - Willie E
> 
> 40D - 100-400 f4.5-5.6 L IS USM


Lovely! He has the "Don't you dare!" look


----------



## rpt (Jan 1, 2013)

sevvo said:


> *Mr. Riley Consoli*


You will not believe this but I looked at him and yawned! I know that yawning is contagious! What I did not know was that you could catch it from a picture!


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Jan 8, 2013)

Sophie


----------



## Studio1930 (Jan 9, 2013)

Frodosbigtoe said:


> Sophie



Love the car window shot.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 10, 2013)

Here's my guy, Indy!




IMG_0564 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




IMG_5288 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




IMG_3829 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




IMG_5575 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr


----------



## drjlo (Jan 10, 2013)

EOSD1341bw by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## Waterdonkey (Jan 10, 2013)

Wait - wait I'm commin'


----------



## Omar H (Jan 13, 2013)

One of our dogs, such dignity in the pose, it's almost like it wanted to look good in the pic!




Patotas by Omar H, on Flickr

By the way, that was amongst the first round of pictures I made with the wonderful Canon 50mm 1.8II


----------



## rmfagan (Jan 15, 2013)

A couple of my pup... this is probably the only time he's ever actually slept


----------



## Omar H (Jan 15, 2013)

a more recent one. What was she looking out for??




Suchi y Patotas by Omar H, on Flickr


----------



## SJTstudios (Jan 15, 2013)

wearle said:


> Here's Snort, a one-eyed pug...



I think he's adorable, that's the thing about dogs, they live and let live, life is simple. Glad to see he's running around and enjoying life. That's the beautiful thing about dogs, they accept one another, enjoy things the way they are, and look cute by any means.


----------



## tomscott (Jan 19, 2013)

Isabella by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## Stig (Feb 9, 2013)

OK, so I'm cheating here a bit, but I don't want to start a "My (friends) dog" thread...
I took a picture of my friends jack russel (Menthol) walking on a concrete wall (in daylight) and got bored behind a computer later... this is the result, I know, too much pp, but I kind of like the atmosphere coming from it


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 9, 2013)

@Stig, love your first pic. In the days of Athena posters I could have seen that on hundreds of student Walls ! 

Don't think the second one works IMO


----------



## Stig (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you!

I like the first better as well, though I thought the rain adds the "harsh environment vibe", but you are probably right
and, I had to google "athena poster" and found out they re-did the famous tennis player scratching her butt : ) http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/mediamonkeyblog/2009/nov/20/athena-monkey


----------



## Yehyaalhafidh (Feb 9, 2013)

My dog, Tripod.


----------



## WLaputka (Feb 12, 2013)

Levi. 2013.


----------



## brett b (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for all of the dog images! Nothing like a dog!
Here's my current best friend.


----------



## Stewbyyy (Feb 27, 2013)

My dog is without a doubt my most photographed subject, every time I get some new equipment I always test it out on him!


----------



## RGF (Feb 27, 2013)

Denali, about 3 months old.


----------



## tomscott (Feb 27, 2013)

IMG_0656 by tom_scott88, on Flickr




IMG_0651 by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## MxM (Feb 27, 2013)

My best friend, my everything...


----------



## GregW (Feb 27, 2013)

My Kids' best friends...


----------



## GregW (Feb 27, 2013)

And a better single shot.


----------



## rpt (Feb 27, 2013)

RGF said:


> Denali, about 3 months old.


Now somebody is being spoilt silly 

Looks really cute. Must say the tiara seems so apt


----------



## RGF (Mar 1, 2013)

rpt said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Denali, about 3 months old.
> ...



Actually she hates being dressed up. She is a doggy-dog. I got 2 shots like these and then she went back to chewing her bone. She is now 2+ years old and loves to the play with other dogs. Still a bit puppy at heart.


----------



## rpt (Mar 2, 2013)

RGF said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...


 . Mine are getting to be 10. We have two. Off late they have started to talk to us. Mostly about food though. And now that the cat has become a visiting faculty, they are very curious to figure out where he has been. He gets a thorough sniffing whenever he comes home for food.


----------



## rpt (Mar 2, 2013)

Studio1930 said:


> Frodosbigtoe said:
> 
> 
> > Sophie
> ...


Lovely! I love the "stillness in motion" feel about it. And the sun just adds to the picture. I am guessing it is a morning shot. Is it? I can't see the Exif on the iPad. I need to find something that does...


----------



## rpt (Mar 2, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie is an action girl...but can run into trouble
> ...


Fantastic! I am guessing that the boxer's name is Trouble...


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## notapro (Mar 12, 2013)

A shot of my friend's dog.


----------



## PhotoAviator (Mar 12, 2013)

My two lazy pups...


----------



## samskr (Mar 12, 2013)

Not my dog, but...




: by S.Yoo, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bean (Mar 26, 2013)

Eddie


----------



## westr70 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mine........


----------



## AndersHjoellund (Mar 27, 2013)

My dog


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

PhotoAviator said:


> My two lazy pups...


Very Cute!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

westr70 said:


> Mine........


Cool!


----------



## gonzallini (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello. First time posting. Hey AndersHjoellund what kind of dog is yours? Mine is very similar but not sure what it is...I think it may be a labradoodle but not sure.

Do you know ?
Thanks


----------



## BruinBear (Apr 2, 2013)

6D with pancake at the beach!


----------



## jvirta (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## dstppy (Apr 2, 2013)

jvirta said:


>


Holy Donnie Darko Rabbit on that second shot 

I'm not going to sleep for a week!


----------



## Drum (Apr 2, 2013)

First one taken by 7 year old daughter and second one was first shot taken with my 100-400 (at about 360mm!!!)


----------



## hgraf (Apr 2, 2013)

Our guy loves the snow...


----------



## mbmanu (Apr 2, 2013)

Our dog Ference on the couch.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 2, 2013)

"Can I have some chicken?"


----------



## Truffaut (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the beautiful pictures! 
I have to contribute to this topic, too. Here are two shots of my Dog Truffaut: He's the one who has to suffer the most since the day I have a 5dIII... Okay, he gets a goodie after every successful shot, but I'm really grateful for his endless patience! He was my guinea pig to get to know the 5D3's AF-System. My daughters are far less cooperative..


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 4, 2013)

hgraf said:


> Our guy loves the snow...


Cool! (pun intended) 8)


----------



## hgraf (Apr 4, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> hgraf said:
> 
> 
> > Our guy loves the snow...
> ...



Hehe thanks! The faces I get (when spraying and praying) off our bulldog are almost human sometimes, they are capable of so much expression!


----------



## eddiemrg (Apr 4, 2013)

There she is!
70-200 f2.8 =)


----------



## jonjt (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's my guy


----------



## rpt (Apr 4, 2013)

hgraf said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > hgraf said:
> ...


Fantastic shot! Put a copyright on it! And a watermark...
Krob is right. It is cool. V V V V cool!
So a conjecture about IS...
Notice the iris is probably mostly under the lower eyelid. So in nature, it seems that the image stabilisation does not happen with something shaking the lens. It happens in the brain! Oops! Shoot! May be I should patent this idea...


----------



## rpt (Apr 4, 2013)

jonjt said:


> Here's my guy


Such a good boy! 

I am sure you said the following before shooting...
"Sit. Stay! No!! Don't even think about it!"

Or I may be spitting in the wind...


----------



## hgraf (Apr 4, 2013)

jonjt said:


> Here's my guy



What a beautiful dog!!! And really good! Our guy can't seem to help "investigating" a lens when you try to shoot him... it's something we're working on...


----------



## Erikerodri (Apr 4, 2013)

hgraf said:


> Our guy loves the snow...


Great shot. Bullies are so funny looking. I love mine but he tends to look away from any cameras including phones. Lol


----------



## jonjt (Apr 4, 2013)

rpt said:


> jonjt said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my guy
> ...



He actually sits down as soon as I point the camera at him. That's what happened when I took this picture. He just sat right down and posed. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## jonjt (Apr 4, 2013)

hgraf said:


> jonjt said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my guy
> ...



Thanks! Yeah, he learned to just sit still when I point the camera at him. He learns fast!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 5, 2013)

eddiemrg said:


> There she is!
> 70-200 f2.8 =)


Very nice image Eddie!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 5, 2013)

rpt said:


> hgraf said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...


I think you're on to something there, RPT!


----------



## pierceography (Apr 5, 2013)

I might as well throw my hat in the ring, since I'm a big dog lover. Here are my and my wife's dogs:


----------



## Happy viking (Apr 5, 2013)

My corgies in my studio.

























Edit: Links didnt work


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 5, 2013)

Hard not to smile at this guy!



dawgfanjeff said:


> Some great pooch shots here. This is mine from first day testing 5DIII with 70-200 f4 L.
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## pierceography (Apr 5, 2013)

Thought I'd share one more since my previous shots didn't convey a lot of personality. Here's my golden doing one of her favorite things, rolling in the grass. (Ignore the dead February Michigan grass)


----------



## Erikerodri (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm a little hessitant to throw mine up here since all of the others are so good. Lol I still am starting out and am a noob but here are a few of mine. My girlfriends dog Charlie (The english bulldog) and my dog Nigel (the olde english). If you do not know the difference the smaller one is the english and the bigger one in color is the old english. 
Here is charlie


----------



## Erikerodri (Apr 6, 2013)

And here is my big guy Nigel


----------



## hgraf (Apr 6, 2013)

Erikerodri said:


> And here is my big guy Nigel



Bulldogs are the best!  I am biased though...


----------



## rpt (Apr 6, 2013)

Erikerodri said:


> And here is my big guy Nigel


Winston Churchill and cigar with the
"Don't mess with me now" look


----------



## PilotJoe (Apr 6, 2013)

Tater 
1/25s
ISO 12,800
2.8
70mm


----------



## chops411 (Apr 6, 2013)

IMG_1316 by chops411, on Flickr


----------



## readycool (Apr 7, 2013)

my uncle's dogs...


----------



## AndyB (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is my dog, Bentley, trying his Jedi mind control on me.
Put...down...camera...and...scratch...my...ears!
Shot with 7D 17-55 EF-S f2.8


----------



## betha45 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello My Dog!


----------



## RGF (Apr 7, 2013)

Denali, our Christmas puppy (born 12/25/2011)


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 7, 2013)

Not actually _my_ dog - in fact my daughter's dog, in typical pose.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 9, 2013)

The Lap of Luxury, my _wife's_ dog :


----------



## mrmarks (Apr 9, 2013)

Tito the Terrible




_5D_1448 by marksmike, on Flickr


----------



## chops411 (Apr 9, 2013)

My neighbor's dog.


IMG_1357 by chops411, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 9, 2013)

betha45 said:


> Hello My Dog!



Very cute dog......my 4yrs daughter wants one when we were at the pet store.

My wife and I are very busy with works...therefore, no time for dog yet. Maybe when daughter turns 7-8yrs.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 10, 2013)

chops411 said:


> My neighbor's dog.
> 
> 
> IMG_1357 by chops411, on Flickr


Chops, that's cool how you can just lift him straight up by his lips!


----------



## jvirta (Apr 10, 2013)

dstppy said:


> jvirta said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



My little Alien ;D


----------



## kubrick (Apr 10, 2013)

5D Mark III, EF200mm f/2.8L


----------



## DCM1024 (Apr 11, 2013)

Bella


----------



## Erikerodri (Apr 11, 2013)

charlie! shot this as a test shot to try out my new tamron sp24-70


----------



## bjd (Apr 14, 2013)

Dave the BC:

Canon 5DIII EF 100-400.


----------



## bjd (Apr 14, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Chops, that's cool how you can just lift him straight up by his lips!
> 
> Looks more like his nostril hair to me


----------



## lholmes549 (Apr 14, 2013)

My dog, Flash


----------



## Q8-MC (Apr 14, 2013)

Waiting by q8-mc, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 16, 2013)

Little & Large. 50/1.4 @ f2


----------



## kyle77 (Apr 19, 2013)

Samson, the always-willing, ever-present subject to test a new lens on. (135 f/2 here)


----------



## stilscream (Apr 20, 2013)

My boston terrier and my puggle ♡♥♡


----------



## PilotJoe (Apr 25, 2013)

I really wish i could figure out what he was thinking at this exact moment. 
5DIII and 24-70 2.8II at 2.8


----------



## Erikerodri (Apr 25, 2013)

Q8-MC said:


> Waiting by q8-mc, on Flickr



Great shot! What did you use to edit it?


----------



## rpt (Apr 25, 2013)

PilotJoe said:


> I really wish i could figure out what he was thinking at this exact moment.
> 5DIII and 24-70 2.8II at 2.8


That's easy!
"Wow! A big ameba! Now if I wait long enough it will multiply by dividing! Yum!"


----------



## kyle77 (Apr 25, 2013)

Samson again


----------



## hgraf (Apr 25, 2013)

PilotJoe said:


> I really wish i could figure out what he was thinking at this exact moment.
> 5DIII and 24-70 2.8II at 2.8



A friend of mine summarizes a dog's thoughts with regards to eating something as:

"There is a chance that this might be edible, so, to be safe, I better eat it."

Love the shot!


----------



## rpt (Apr 25, 2013)

hgraf said:


> PilotJoe said:
> 
> 
> > I really wish i could figure out what he was thinking at this exact moment.
> ...


The dog I had 15 years back used to do that - look at the biscuit and drool. Then all I needed to say is "Fluffy, give" and she would snatch it up - not eat it but move sufficiently far away 
She did not want to share her biscuits...


----------



## Shendo Photo (Apr 26, 2013)

Our dog's name is Gizmo! This is an oldie but a goodie.

ISO 1600, F2.2 at 1/60 sec with the 50mm 1.8 on a T3i


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 26, 2013)

PilotJoe said:


> I really wish i could figure out what he was thinking at this exact moment.
> 5DIII and 24-70 2.8II at 2.8



Haha, nice shot. I do believe that he is thinking, "Ideally I would really like to eat that middle bit first, then finish off the rest, but how do I do that?......"


----------



## se7en (Apr 26, 2013)

Drake


----------



## Shendo Photo (May 1, 2013)

I'd be remiss if I didn't post one of our dog's birthday/1st anniversary since we adopted her. She seemed to enjoy her little cake!


----------



## Q8-MC (May 1, 2013)

Erikerodri said:


> Q8-MC said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting by q8-mc, on Flickr
> ...



Thanks bro
Actually I used Nik software Silver efx to edit it with some contrast.


----------



## Q8-MC (May 1, 2013)

Let It BE by q8-mc, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (May 3, 2013)

I posted another version in 40mm pancake thread, but I think I prefer this one.

The dog isn't actually looking at the reflection of the evening sun: there are rabbits behind that hedge !


----------



## rpiotr01 (May 3, 2013)

First photo post on this board, can't think of a better subject!

From this past weekend:


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (May 3, 2013)

rpiotr01 said:


> First photo post on this board, can't think of a better subject!
> 
> From this past weekend:



Cool picture. Your dog totally looks like a kangaroo


----------



## ricardogr (May 4, 2013)

Luc is his name.


----------



## rpiotr01 (May 4, 2013)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> Cool picture. Your dog totally looks like a kangaroo



Thanks! And yes, she can be very kangaroo-like when she wants to be


----------



## GammyKnee (May 4, 2013)

Biggles:



Biggles on Black [IMG_1617] by GammyKnee, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (May 4, 2013)

GammyKnee said:


> Biggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggles on Black [IMG_1617] by GammyKnee, on Flickr


Biggles the Beagle! Quite cute! Nice image!


----------



## Krob78 (May 4, 2013)

ricardogr said:


> Luc is his name.


I like it!


----------



## Krob78 (May 4, 2013)

Shendo Photo said:


> Our dog's name is Gizmo! This is an oldie but a goodie.
> 
> ISO 1600, F2.2 at 1/60 sec with the 50mm 1.8 on a T3i


Cute!


----------



## Krob78 (May 4, 2013)

kubrick said:


> 5D Mark III, EF200mm f/2.8L


That's a great image! 8)


----------



## Q8-MC (May 5, 2013)

GammyKnee said:


> Biggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggles on Black [IMG_1617] by GammyKnee, on Flickr



Wow great composition


----------



## Harv (May 5, 2013)

This is our girl, Jazz, who turns 10 years old in July. She is retired from hunting, the dog show circuit and from being a 'mom'. She is now a St. John Ambulance Therapy Dog.







She is usually quite happy to share a bed with our 10 year old cat, Fannie, who can often be seen grooming Jazz.


----------



## rpt (May 5, 2013)

Harv said:


> This is our girl, Jazz, who turns 10 years old in July. She is retired from hunting, the dog show circuit and from being a 'mom'. She is now a St. John Ambulance Therapy Dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely! There are "dog" people and there are "cat" people. I think our family is "dog and cat" people... Personally I wish I were as smart as any of those two species. Well, both species understand a number of the words (and some phrases) we speak. I - nevermind! I do not speak anything but human speak...


----------



## woollybear (May 6, 2013)

Koa - named after the wood from Hawaii...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 24, 2013)

The Toby Dug.

Not quite MY dog, but a wee doggy I looked after for the in-laws the last couple of weeks whilst they got away on holiday. Took him out tonight for a run about in the sunshine.

Some folk call them a 'sporting lucas' he's actually just a wee heinz variety, the appearance of a westie (apart from the ears) and the mad as a box of frogs personality of a springer spanial.

7D and EF100mm f2, both.


----------



## Gino (May 25, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## melbournite (May 25, 2013)

Ruth


----------



## DianeK (May 25, 2013)

The neighbour's malamute, Odin, that I walk daily.
Taken with the Sony RX-100


----------



## alexanderferdinand (May 25, 2013)

Homer.


----------



## rpt (May 25, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Homer.


No! Wow! He looks like my dog Cuddles! except her tail is white. She is a cross breed with part Pomeranian. Looks like a small Border collie too. Does he lie on his back when he is playful?

Take a look...


----------



## christopher.nahler (May 25, 2013)

Love the shot of Zeus (first page) especially. *sigh* wish I had the time for a pet again. Grew up with all kind of animals.

Toby dug in the sun looks like he is having fun. Makes me smile just watching


----------



## alexanderferdinand (May 25, 2013)

@ rpt: no, he is just bringing one of his pets.
Homer is a cross breed too from a Cavalier King Charles and a husky.
Yours looks like a cutie.

Most dogs are fun. I love them.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 25, 2013)

Gino said:


> Charlie



What a handsome boy! 

Looks very relaxed as well.


----------



## Waterdonkey (May 25, 2013)

Friend's dog Zuma
5D3 70-200mm is L
iso200, 2.8, 1/1600, 200mm


----------



## Waterdonkey (May 25, 2013)

5D3 70-200mm is L

Zuma's buddy Koda


----------



## Waterdonkey (May 25, 2013)

And my girl Early- On Point.

5D3 24-105mm is L


----------



## dexstrose (May 26, 2013)

There goes Rufus again, falling off the wagon.


----------



## rpt (May 26, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> @ rpt: no, he is just bringing one of his pets.
> Homer is a cross breed too from a Cavalier King Charles and a husky.
> Yours looks like a cutie.
> 
> Most dogs are fun. I love them.


Yes they are! we have two dogs and a cat. It is great! They are great friends.


----------



## Sporgon (May 26, 2013)

My daughter with our family dog.

These images are straight from the camera jpegs. I didn't need to use the raw. Shot on the mkii with 24-105 @ 105 / f4


----------



## ions (Jul 10, 2013)

Neighbour's dog:




Stay Thirsty My Friends! by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## skullyspice (Jul 11, 2013)

My besty, Paco


----------



## skullyspice (Jul 14, 2013)

Prudence

100mm 2.8L


----------



## canonJA (Jul 20, 2013)

Just got this camera Canon 20d (found it in house). Always wanted to try/get good at photography.


----------



## canonJA (Jul 20, 2013)

Dane


----------



## pvais (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice dogs here!

I put also one simple portrait - good shepherd




Taken: 5D mark II + 70-200 2.8L IS USM


----------



## ooF Fighters (Aug 9, 2013)

Don't worry, it ends well.


----------



## pvais (Aug 9, 2013)

ooF Fighters said:


> Don't worry, it ends well.



Great action picture, thankfully it ends well


----------



## rpiotr01 (Aug 9, 2013)

My greyhound girl can run with little dogs like that too. But put her within 100 feet of a squirrel or rabbit...


----------



## Skulker (Aug 9, 2013)

Bugsy chasing my grandson.

3 months before this he was a rescue dog, starved so much he could not walk properly and kept locked in one room. How can people do this to a living being.


----------



## Skulker (Aug 9, 2013)

3 More from the same day


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 9, 2013)

Skulker said:


> 3 More from the same day



Lovely pictures, nice to have a happy ending !


----------



## hotwilzz (Aug 9, 2013)

Our Boxers at play


----------



## celltech (Aug 10, 2013)

Lemmi the mighty Chi-Terr


----------



## trigeeks (Aug 10, 2013)

Kona the Whippet


----------



## kang159 (Aug 10, 2013)

LI7A0258.jpg by #DKPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## kyswarts (Aug 10, 2013)

Buck Chillin by ProjectDSLR, on Flickr


----------



## kyswarts (Aug 10, 2013)

Laura & Little Piggy by ProjectDSLR, on Flickr


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 6, 2013)

awwww. Can I have your doggy please?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 6, 2013)

Reminded me of my Brother in Laws Newfoundland Bella when she was a puppy, they have a boy Newfie, Sonny as well.

Here are also a friends French Mastiffs. Beautiful powerful doggies, complete softies, even if most folk cross the road when you see them coming.


----------



## drjlo (Sep 9, 2013)

EOSD4810 by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 28, 2013)

drjlo said:


> EOSD4810 by drjlo1, on Flickr


Very Cute!


----------



## applecider (Oct 3, 2013)

Is this thread locked?

Been trying to post for several days -- no joy.


----------



## rpt (Oct 4, 2013)

applecider said:


> Is this thread locked?
> 
> Been trying to post for several days -- no joy.


Well, you posted in it so I guess it is not locked


----------



## applecider (Oct 4, 2013)

Still not letting me post images jpeg < 1000k each.

So here's a try at a cute puppy http://tinyurl.com/pn39v2r .


----------



## surapon (Oct 6, 2013)

Some one's dogs, but beautiful dogs and I must have these snap shots.
Surapon


----------



## kang159 (Nov 21, 2013)

LI7A1376.jpg by #DKPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 21, 2013)

aww. beautiful expression, catchlight and depth of field, and I've had one of those dog days as well!


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi,
I love this picture. You can see the wolf in this one! ;D 
We don't have a dog but I grew up with GSD's, as a toddler I used to stand on the back of one to reach the door handles, some of the best natured dogs around, just a shame some people are afraid of them for their association to guard dogs.
Did you add the bokeh in PP? Just wondering as the tips of the feet and the lower half of the disc seem to be suddenly fuzzy.

Cheers Graham.



westr70 said:


> Mine........


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 24, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> chops411 said:
> 
> 
> > My neighbor's dog.
> ...



Hi Krob, 
That's not a smile on the guys face, it's a grimace, holding the dog up by the teeth! ;D

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Skulker,
It certainly defies belief that people would do such a thing to another living being especially one that will be there for you after a bad day and give love without you asking.
Great to see he has so much enthusiasm and energy now.

Cheers Graham.



Skulker said:


> Bugsy chasing my grandson.
> 
> 3 months before this he was a rescue dog, starved so much he could not walk properly and kept locked in one room. How can people do this to a living being.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 24, 2013)

What a handsome doggy, and so happy & healthy now by the looks of it.

It's hard work taking on rescue dogs, hats off to you, every doggy has its day!


----------



## silvestography (Jan 20, 2014)

Figured I'd bring this thread back to life. Here are couple of my pug, Aiko, both lit with a 600ex-rt and 43" umbrella.


----------



## skullyspice (Jan 22, 2014)

Prudence
40mm
ooc jpg


----------



## cayenne (Jan 22, 2014)

skullyspice said:


> Prudence
> 40mm
> ooc jpg



Cute.
I had a little blonde cocker spaniel years back, whose tongue was a bit long for her mouth...and when when slept a bit of it would stick out like this one too.


It was so cute...she'd wake up and have this little bit of dried tongue sticking out and would walk around that way for a bit, till she yawned or got a drink of water.
Was so funny...seeing her walk around with her tongue stuck out.



C


----------



## Pugshot (Jan 22, 2014)

> Figured I'd bring this thread back to life. Here are couple of my pug, Aiko, both lit with a 600ex-rt and 43" umbrella.



Particularly given my "handle," I have to compliment you on your charming pug shots.


----------



## Vern (Jan 22, 2014)

Some action shots of my dog, Kali. 1Dx w 300 2.8II or 600 4.0II.


----------



## Skulker (Jan 22, 2014)

Bugsy dragged us down to the beach the other day.




Bugsy on the Beach by Tom W W, on Flickr


----------



## SophieCarrPhotography (Jan 22, 2014)

I've just joined the forum and have very much enjoyed seeing everyone's photos of their dogs.

This is Henry, my dog, an English Cocker Spaniel, with whom I am absolutely smitten!


----------



## Skulker (Jan 22, 2014)

SophieCarrPhotography said:


> I've just joined the forum and have very much enjoyed seeing everyone's photos of their dogs.
> 
> This is Henry, my dog, an English Cocker Spaniel, with whom I am absolutely smitten!



You caught a great expression on his face.

And welcome to CR


----------



## Happy viking (Jan 22, 2014)

My Corgi


----------



## skullyspice (Jan 23, 2014)

cayenne said:


> skullyspice said:
> 
> 
> > Prudence
> ...



yup, Prudy had to have a couple teeth pulled so now her tongue hangs out the side. it does make her even more adorable tho and it does make for good pictures. and since we are in Hollywood whenever someone comments on her I tell them we had the teeth pulled for cosmetic reasons because we wanted her tongue to hang out the side.


----------



## markphoto (Jan 23, 2014)

Very nice shot!




Skulker said:


> Bugsy dragged us down to the beach the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2014)

SophieCarrPhotography said:


> I've just joined the forum and have very much enjoyed seeing everyone's photos of their dogs.
> 
> This is Henry, my dog, an English Cocker Spaniel, with whom I am absolutely smitten!



Lovely B&W. 

...And Welcome to CR


----------



## TeenTog (Jan 23, 2014)

Not a dog


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jan 23, 2014)

Not the best photoshop job in the world - but a bit of fun


----------



## cayenne (Jan 23, 2014)

Narcolepsy said:


> Not the best photoshop job in the world - but a bit of fun


LOL...I *LOVE *it.....

That is very creative and imaginative, and if you don't mind, I'm gonna steal your idea a bit and try something similar to my pup's images.

Very cool.!!! Thanks for sharing!

cayenne


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2014)

cayenne said:


> Narcolepsy said:
> 
> 
> > Not the best photoshop job in the world - but a bit of fun
> ...



+1 Nicely done.


----------



## Harv (Jan 23, 2014)

Jazz..... a.k.a. The Princess

10+ years of age, 15 kids, 25 grand kids, lost count of the great grand kids.








On duty as a St.John Ambulance Therapy Dog visiting shut-ins at nursing homes, retirement homes and hospitals.


----------



## ykn123 (Jan 23, 2014)

mine - 10 years old, 40kg - "Daddy - i'm coooooooming ...."


----------



## ykn123 (Jan 23, 2014)

got him into the Studio , the second one was done for a christmas card


----------



## scotty512 (Jan 23, 2014)

My Dawg Chile, 10 weeks old


----------



## ooF Fighters (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey! That is not a chew toy!
My dog Izzy getting some tail.


----------



## drjlo (Jan 26, 2014)

EOSE0983 by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## Princecookie (Jan 27, 2014)

This is Prince.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jan 27, 2014)

My little Beagle boy Biggles:




Got a sock! (IMG_4305) by GammyKnee, on Flickr

And his partner in crime Beanie:




 Beanie [IMG_3609] by GammyKnee, on Flickr


----------



## applecider (Jan 28, 2014)

Young wire haired pointing griffon, just done digging.


----------



## Rifgat (Feb 3, 2014)

Not quite my dog, however it was living right near our office for a few years... Siberia


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 12, 2014)

This is MY ( daughter's ) dog.

First she got a pet ferret when she was a university student. That soon came to live with me on a permanent basis.
Then she got this Chiwawa; that soon came to live with me on a permanent basis.
I'm just hoping she isn't going to have a baby any time soon.

24-105L @105 f4. Smallest jpeg out of camera with a gaussian mask over it at 50% and the centre brushed out.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 13, 2014)

Little 'n Large. 50mm 1.4 @ f4. Flash bounced off the daylight window


----------



## skullyspice (Feb 13, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Little 'n Large. 50mm 1.4 @ f4. Flash bounced off the daylight window



Awwww


----------



## Skulker (Feb 15, 2014)

a year ago this poor dog had been locked up for 5 years, but he's so well behaved when he looked for permission to go a single quiet word was all it took and he never took even one step towards them.




Please! Can I go! by Tom W W, on Flickr


----------



## Northstar (Feb 15, 2014)

Rifgat said:


> Not quite my dog, however it was living right near our office for a few years... Siberia



great shot rifgat....look at those teeth!


----------



## Jeffbridge (Mar 8, 2014)

Skulker said:


> a year ago this poor dog had been locked up for 5 years, but he's so well behaved when he looked for permission to go a single quiet word was all it took and he never took even one step towards them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic shot!!! Really nice!


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 8, 2014)

Skulker said:


> a year ago this poor dog had been locked up for 5 years, but he's so well behaved when he looked for permission to go a single quiet word was all it took and he never took even one step towards them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the shot!


----------



## Gilbo65 (Apr 13, 2014)

Our very own pooch with an enigmatic "Mona Lisa" trait...



Daisy The Dog by gilbo65, on Flickr

Canon 6D, room lighting.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 14, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Skulker said:
> 
> 
> > a year ago this poor dog had been locked up for 5 years, but he's so well behaved when he looked for permission to go a single quiet word was all it took and he never took even one step towards them.
> ...


Me, too, and that's a LOT of deer!


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 17, 2014)

Skulker said:


> a year ago this poor dog had been locked up for 5 years, but he's so well behaved when he looked for permission to go a single quiet word was all it took and he never took even one step towards them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I like this shot!


----------



## cayenne (Jun 16, 2015)

cayenne said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > My little girl is starting to get a bit older...14yrs now, but she still can make for a good model.....
> ...



Alas, my sweet pup Bailey, pictured here, of almost 16 years passed away a week ago this past Sunday. I'm so thankful for all the time we had together, my only wish is, that I had been able to take more pictures of her, but these here caught her a great moment. 

She was as unique looking as she was unique in personality. Chocolate, Tan and White....a gentle beauty.

She will be missed.

cayenne


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi cayenne. 
So sorry to hear of your loss, we love them and they break our hearts, fortunately hearts are resilient and given a while they mend and we start to remember the good times. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 25, 2018)

Goodness.
For some reason, it appears not many have posted pics of their dogs here in awhile.

Well, it has been almost 3 years since I lost my pup Bailey, see previous post.

But almost a year ago, I bought my Mom a new pup, she has lost hers about 4+ years ago.....and I took this picture of her Xmas.

It really seems to sum up her personality.

This is one of my first images to be processed fully in On1 RAW 2018.1....I'm seeing if I can use this to replace Lightroom, and avoid the rental train they decided to put LR onto.

Anyway, please let me know what you think....

I love this little pup, and well....it has gotten me to thinking about getting another dog too in the near future.
I'll never replace Bailey, but I sure would love to have another pup to enjoy, and tell her about her older sister.


cayenne


----------



## ken (Apr 26, 2018)

We found out our girl Scout (west highland white terrier) had hemangiosarcoma (which manifest as a tumor on her spleen and had spread to liver) on April 2. This photo was taken that day. We had to say goodbye to her 8 days later. 

Still haven't gone a day without tears since April 2. She was only 8. I have literally thousands of photos of her and our boy Banjo. I wouldn't trade them for anything... but you can't hold a photo. :-(


----------



## cayenne (Apr 26, 2018)

OH how cute...
Yeah, they absolutely steal your heart....and is so tough when you lose them.

They are members of your family and it hurts. If you don't feel that way, you really shouldn't own a dog....IMHO.

Great pics here....

C


----------



## sanj (Apr 26, 2018)

Such a lovely thread. So nice.

I was in Korea recently and saw dogs for sale for meat in huge numbers. Broke my heart.


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 27, 2018)

cayenne said:


> Goodness.
> For some reason, it appears not many have posted pics of their dogs here in awhile.
> 
> Well, it has been almost 3 years since I lost my pup Bailey, see previous post.
> ...



Such a cute picture


----------



## ykn123 (Apr 27, 2018)

my pack


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2018)

ykn123 said:


> my pack



Nice pictures. I really like the last one.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi. 
Very nice shots. 
In the second shot I think if dogs could talk the one on the right would be saying no you fools the camera is over there! 

Cheers, Graham. 



ykn123 said:


> my pack


----------



## cayenne (Apr 27, 2018)

ykn123 said:


> my pack



Oh VERY nice!!

I like the grey face.....an old timer!!!


Great looking pups!!


----------



## Durf (May 10, 2018)

My daughters doggie "Lola"....


----------



## Click (May 10, 2018)

Durf said:


> My daughters doggie "Lola"....



Cute little dog.


----------



## JuanMa (May 10, 2018)

Hi all
This is my first post, I registered specially because of this topic.
beautiful pictures on this topic


----------



## Click (May 10, 2018)

Nice pictures, JuanMa.

Welcome to CR.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 10, 2018)

Our black lab snow kayaking.
Not a great pic, but just to throw it out there.



Cody and Cathy snow kayaking © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Durf (May 10, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:
 

> Our black lab snow kayaking.
> Not a great pic, but just to throw it out there.
> 
> 
> ...



The dogs blurred out in the photo from shivering so much from the cold! LOL
Cool pic though!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 10, 2018)

Cody waiting for the Mail lady- she has dog treats!
Every day at 12:30



Cody waiting for the mail lady © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (May 21, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
Well, I said I’d never have a dog, not going to follow it round a field with a bag picking up poop! :
Ok, let’s see how that worked out for me!  ;D ;D
I’d like to introduce Mojo. 



4X3Z8524_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

An old friend passed away 2 years ago then a couple of weeks ago the person who had rehomed the dog said they could no longer manage, as no one else was found to rehome him we took him, we have had him a week now. He is a fantastic dog, loves walkies, not keen on going in the cars, but getting better by the day, previously each car trip was to the vet! 
Oh and he is deaf, goes well with our deaf cat! :

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## applecider (Jun 13, 2018)

Six week old pup wirehaired pointing griffon. 
The offspring of my four year old and 20 year old semen from a dog from the 1990’s.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 13, 2018)

applecider said:


> Six week old pup wirehaired pointing griffon.
> The offspring of my four year old and 20 year old semen from a dog from the 1990’s.



Oh wow....there's a service for this for dogs???

Geez, can they do it for female eggs too?

If I'd known that,I'd have gotten some samples from my past pups before they got spade.....

Would be nice to have still been able to get offspring from them....


----------



## MGE (Jun 14, 2018)

JuanMa said:


> Hi all
> This is my first post, I registered specially because of this topic.
> beautiful pictures on this topic


Thanks for making the effort. Really fun pics.


----------



## DSP121 (Jun 14, 2018)

He is so cute!
Nice picture. 
Name please??


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 14, 2018)

Ooh, good thread!

Here's Olive: 11y old rescue lab mix, with maybe some herding dog in there. Mewls like a Wookiee when she really wants something. 

Last one is a cell phone shot -- the best comedy reel is usually on the phone.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 14, 2018)

And this one is Ruthie, a 2.5y purebred lab who was slated to be a seeing eye dog but caught a nasty infection in the litter and washed out as a result. Does. not. stop. Mad, mad energy.

- A


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2018)

Nice dogs! 

Very nice pictures, ahsanford.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 15, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> And this one is Ruthie, a 2.5y purebred lab who was slated to be a seeing eye dog but caught a nasty infection in the litter and washed out as a result. Does. not. stop. Mad, mad energy.
> 
> - A



Nice pictures ashanford; I like the humour in the last ones of each series - Olive wearing her scarf looking positively embarassed and Ruthie collapsed after running and playing all day 

My wife and I are expecting our household to be extended with a Toller pup by September, so be warned that this thread may be spammed from that time onwards ;D

Wiebe.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 15, 2018)

OH, these are all great.

Its starting to make me think maybe I'm soon ready to get another dog.....


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 15, 2018)

Lovely series of shots there, ahsanford.


----------



## ken (Jun 15, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> And this one is Ruthie, a 2.5y purebred lab who was slated to be a seeing eye dog but caught a nasty infection in the litter and washed out as a result. Does. not. stop. Mad, mad energy.
> 
> - A



Beautifully shot photos of beautiful family members. :thumbs_up:


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 15, 2018)

Appreciated, all!

I really struggle with getting exposure right with dark dogs for a number of reasons:


I shoot with available light only and here in SoCal the light can be brutally glaring
Dark coat + bright surroundings can lead to some difficult exposures, distractingly contrasty images
Weird purplish fringing from shiny parts of their coats that I can't defeat in post -- and this can happen even with my nicer L lenses stopped down

So every decent shot feels like a 'one-shot HDR' affair with some criminally overzealous slider work in ACR. Tips appreciated -- and not just exposure goals. Framing and positioning tips are appreciated. I'm an ace with the treats and getting their attention, but I struggle with the light I choose to put those two buckaroos in.

- A


----------



## applecider (Jun 20, 2018)

Cayenne dog service for ai artificial insemination, more common than you might think. The services hormone timing, insemination sperm storage were about 2500$, well storage is about 100/yr.

It is easier to ship frozen semen especially if a plane trip is needed especially in hot no fly months, rather than shipping bitch.n

Cloning can be done, 50k more or less, So a whole camera and lenses system.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 27, 2018)

Golden hour shot of my boy Biggles last night on the beach.



Golden Hour Biggles [5D4_2282] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice dog. 

Well done, GammyKnee.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 27, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice pictures ashanford; I like the humour in the last ones of each series - Olive wearing her scarf looking positively embarassed and Ruthie collapsed after running and playing all day
> 
> My wife and I are expecting our household to be extended with a Toller pup by September, so be warned that this thread may be spammed from that time onwards ;D
> 
> Wiebe.


And we have the first pictures... We still need to wait another month but could visit the three week old pups 


Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2018)

So Cute!!! I love this little fellow.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 28, 2018)

Click said:


> So Cute!!! I love this little fellow.



Thanks Click ... so do we, ... and you're not going to get him  (luckily you're on a different continent so I feel safe...)

I'll post some more from coming visits as a consolation 
Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures.

Do you have a name for this little fellow?


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 28, 2018)

He (or his brother) will be called Sam (apart from his "pedigree name", which covers half a page )
... the brother :


Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2018)

Perfect name for this little fellow. (or his brother)


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 16, 2018)

Another week and we will know which of the brothers will come home with us (in yet another week...)



... we can hardly wait 
Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2018)

So cute!!!!!


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 23, 2018)

Please let me introduce Sam 
As of today we know which of the Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever pups will join our household...


Already grown quite a bit yet still a really endearing pup looking sooo seriously at the world...
Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi Sam!





Lovely picture.


----------



## DSP121 (Sep 24, 2018)

Nice pictures here!


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 2, 2018)

Continuing to spam this thread 


He really likes to play football with leaves 


A bit apprehensive in his new home... (ISO3200 on 7DmkII, so a bit noisy without pp. for noise reduction)
Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2018)

Cute little fellow.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 2, 2018)

Oh wow!! What a cute little fellow!!
I'm not familiar with the breed, so very interesting and seeing him grow up...so, please keep "spamming" this thread with pics!!

I really liked the one where it looks like he dropped a leaf in mid stride!!

C


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks all for your comments and appreciation! 
He is still quite a handful, exploring his new home / environment - we need to give him the positive reinforcement to continue doing that while not eating our furniture 



cayenne said:


> Oh wow!! What a cute little fellow!!
> I'm not familiar with the breed, so very interesting and seeing him grow up...so, please keep "spamming" this thread with pics!!
> 
> I really liked the one where it looks like he dropped a leaf in mid stride!!
> ...


The breed originally comes from North America - Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever - gives away where his roots are 
He will grow to be a bit smaller than a Golden Retriever, but remain active to an older age.
Wiebe.


----------



## ISv (Oct 7, 2018)

Wiebe! 
It is really very cute puppy!!! Now you have to train it how to take photos of birds (or at least not to get in your way when you are taking photos of birds)!


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 8, 2018)

He is already trying to lure the ducks (even if they are stone )


Not sure if the ducks would fall for his charm though... 
W.


----------



## JuanMa (Oct 8, 2018)

Nat_WA, you’re in love with the little fellow, no doubt. He is very cute and served you well for these very good photos. The guy in this photo is my dog, a 2 years old pekingese called Zape.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 8, 2018)

@JuanMa - Those Pekingese are brave little dogs! When I was young our neighbours had one, always very nice and cuddly with me and neigbour-friend but ferocious against a big german sheppard that invaded her personal space 
I like his colouration 
W.


----------



## JuanMa (Oct 9, 2018)

*Nat_WA - *Thank you, mine is a male always ready for fun, he welcomes all who come in. Enjoy time with yours.


----------



## JuanMa (Oct 12, 2018)

Another one of my little buddy


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 12, 2018)

JuanMa said:


> Another one of my little buy



Nice action shot JuanMa! 
W.


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2018)

Nice shot, JuanMa.


----------



## DSP121 (Oct 13, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> He is already trying to lure the ducks (even if they are stone )
> View attachment 180884
> 
> Not sure if the ducks would fall for his charm though...
> W.


cutest dog. fabulous shot!


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 14, 2018)

This weeks update 
Full attention for the lady-boss :



I'm hiding, you can't see me :


Both: 7D2, 70-200L2.8 @ f/4 1/500s auto-ISO (~400)
Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2018)

Lovely shots, Wiebe.


----------



## JuanMa (Oct 15, 2018)

*Nat_WA*
Very cute dog, I love the second picture where he is hiding and lookng at you. I have noticed the photos are very sharp with your 7D2, I can’t get that sharp with mine. I have a 5D mark IV now and no problems.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 15, 2018)

JuanMa said:


> *Nat_WA*
> Very cute dog, I love the second picture where he is hiding and lookng at you. I have noticed the photos are very sharp with your 7D2, I can’t get that sharp with mine. I have a 5D mark IV now and no problems.


Thanks for the compliment ...
The 7D mkII is an excellent crop camera, but the AF system settings are complex and can be a bit tricky. If setup correctly the camera can take amazing pictures in the right hands (i.e. not mine ) although FF camera's like the 5DSR, 5D mkIV etc. will always have an edge in sharpness.
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 22, 2018)

Another week, another set of pictures 
First time visiting a nearby small forest with fens (almost running dry - we haven't had a significant amount of rain since June) 

Camouflage...



What... water? Do I like this ?



Nah... I'm going to rest a bit, get a bit of sand and mud on my wet paws and fur 



Again all with 7D2 + 70-200 f/2.8L
Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2018)

So cute. Very nice pictures, I especially like the first one.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks all for kind words and likes!
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 29, 2018)

At (almost) 3 months of age - he starts pretending to be a grown up dog 
... until something or other triggers another puppy-race 




Next time I'll have to increase shutter speed - although he is in focal plane, there is quite a lot of motion blur in his head 
and again, 7D2 with 70-200 f/2.8L at f/4.0 - 1/500 s (in the shade of the trees ISO pushed up to around 1600)
Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Wiebe.

Keep posting.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 29, 2018)

How cute!!

Man, look at those eyes!!

Are his eyes really that blue?


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 30, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Wiebe.
> 
> Keep posting.



Thanks Click; No need to worry about that ...


cayenne said:


> How cute!!
> 
> Man, look at those eyes!!
> 
> Are his eyes really that blue?



Depending on the light his eyes can be blueish-gray, greenish-gray or even a very light grayish-hazel...
In any case - they are very light for a dog. Tollers in general do have light eyes more often, but Sam and his siblings are on the light side; I do not know if they're going to darken with age...

All, thanks for the likes and comments!
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 10, 2018)

It has been two weeks - so I'll post twice as many pictures 


He is growing by the week - almost 3x the weight he was when we first welcomed him


And yet he still has 2-2.5x to go


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 10, 2018)

And some action & environment shots





All selected pictures: 7DmkII + 70-200mm f/2.8L at 1/500s, f/4.0 ISO varying from 800 to 2500 (it was quite heavily overcast with some light rain)
Wiebe.


----------



## ISv (Nov 12, 2018)

Wiebe! You obviously love your dog, after your photos I love him too... Back in the time one of my friends had a female of this kind and she was very smart!


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 12, 2018)

ISv said:


> Wiebe! You obviously love your dog, after your photos I love him too... Back in the time one of my friends had a female of this kind and she was very smart!



At least to me and my family - yes he's a very lovable dog, and smart too. We challenge him with new 'obstacles' to find his food every week and it usually takes him only a day or two to figure out how to circumvent those obstacles (obviously, food is a very good motivator ).
The only down side of having a (young) dog to take care of is that it leaves me no time left for any birding or other photography... only the longer walks with Sam as a model to exercise my camera.
Wiebe.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 12, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> At least to me and my family - yes he's a very lovable dog, and smart too. We challenge him with new 'obstacles' to find his food every week and it usually takes him only a day or two to figure out how to circumvent those obstacles (obviously, food is a very good motivator ).
> The only down side of having a (young) dog to take care of is that it leaves me no time left for any birding or other photography... only the longer walks with Sam as a model to exercise my camera.
> Wiebe.


No need for those stupid birds with such a wonderful little friend!
Great pictures, MORE, please!


----------



## ISv (Nov 13, 2018)

Del Paso said:


> No need for those stupid birds with such a wonderful little friend!
> Great pictures, MORE, please!


Well, I agree with "...such a wonderful little friend" - *absolutely*! But "No need for those stupid birds":  - I hope you know how the evolution got up to the dogs (and finally to the Humans!)... If you don't believe in the evolution, it's a different problem (...but not mine anyway)!


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 13, 2018)

ISv said:


> Well, I agree with "...such a wonderful little friend" - *absolutely*! But "No need for those stupid birds":  - I hope you know how the evolution got up to the dogs (and finally to the Humans!)... If you don't believe in the evolution, it's a different problem (...but not mine anyway)!


Be reassured, I'm neither a bird-hater, nor am I a creationist. In fact, I do some "birding" every now and then.
But that little baby-dog is just too cute !


----------



## Nat_WA (Dec 19, 2018)

Baby-dog isn't that "baby" anymore, as adolescent at over half his mature weight Sam is starting to look 'grown up'.
However, first time in the snow - hey what is that stuff - he still has a lot of new experiences 



Running around, playing with other dogs he totally forgets about us... 



{7DmkII, EF70-200mm f/2.8 L at f/5.6, 1/400s ISO640}
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Dec 19, 2018)

{same as previous, ISO1600}
W.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 19, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Baby-dog isn't that "baby" anymore, as adolescent at over half his mature weight Sam is starting to look 'grown up'.
> However, first time in the snow - hey what is that stuff - he still has a lot of new experiences
> View attachment 182126
> 
> ...


Drooling, drooling...
Adolescent, but still lovely!
If only I could manage to forget my Irish setter...after so many years.


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2018)

Del Paso said:


> Adolescent, but still lovely!



+1

Nice pictures, Wiebe.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 19, 2018)

Del Paso said:


> Drooling, drooling...
> Adolescent, but still lovely!
> If only I could manage to forget my Irish setter...after so many years.




You never forget them.
And you never should. I still miss my Bailey now terribly...has been about 3+ years. I'm starting to think lately, that maybe I'm ready for another pup.

Of course, it will NOT replace her, no one could, but I'm thinking I"m almost ready for a new adventure with a new girl....people that say "money can't buy you love" never owned a dog. 

The one true source of unconditional love.....in the eyes of your pup.


C


----------



## Nat_WA (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks all!
For us it is the first dog joining our household permanently (we have minded other dogs before but only for days or weeks) and we love him to bits 
We certainly try to earn his loyalty and we enjoy his company - now that we are finally able to dedicate the time he deserves to Sam...

... and it feels so good to be welcomed by a dog so obviously pleased to see you again upon returning from work ...
W.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 25, 2018)

Here are pics of my dog Kia, she passed away last year sadly.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/chaitanyashukla/sets/72157632916182316


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi Chaitanya. 
You have some nice photographs and I’m sure they help you to remember the good times, we have to get past the sadness of the loss and focus on the good memories. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Chaitanya said:


> Here are pics of my dog Kia, she passed away last year sadly.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/chaitanyashukla/sets/72157632916182316


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 25, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Chaitanya.
> You have some nice photographs and I’m sure they help you to remember the good times, we have to get past the sadness of the loss and focus on the good memories.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


It's been hard explaining concept of death to my nephews and nieces who grew up along with her. Those are just handful of photos I had uploaded to flickr, it's always hard losing a good pet dog.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi Chaitanya. 
It is always hard loosing a pet, we lost our 18yo cat last month. I was in no way suggesting it was not hard, just that the good memories help to ease the pain. 

Kind regards, Graham. 




Chaitanya said:


> It's been hard explaining concept of death to my nephews and nieces who grew up along with her. Those are just handful of photos I had uploaded to flickr, it's always hard losing a good pet dog.


----------



## ISv (Dec 26, 2018)

I have no pets now - despite of my daughter's wishes. You can find the reason in the last few posts here - I had sad experience in the very past, when I was a kid.
Here are the dogs of one of my neighbors, I call them the troublemakers: they are really very active and innovative in that role! They prove it during the shooting - never looked at the lens!
*Merry Christmas to everyone (Sam included!)!*


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi Folks. 
A few shots of Mojo taken over the Christmas break. I tried to think of something different to do  and then resorted to the old sticking a hat on the dog shot!  He did enjoy his gifts though! 



4X3Z9832_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z9834_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z9840_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z9849_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Relaxing in ‘his’ chair. 


4X3Z9852_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr
Always said I would never allow a dog on the furniture!  He’s nearly 9 and his previous owner encouraged him to sit on the sofa, don’t have the heart to stop him now so he has a sheepskin rug in the arm chair! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Arquebus (Jan 3, 2019)

Carlos - 4 years old Border Collie mix, rescue dog


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi Arquebus.
Welcome to the forum.
Nice shot, I grew up with one or more border collies around, lovely natured dogs, sometimes a problem if they have the eye, they will round up cats, (yes a collie can herd cats) children, inanimate objects or even sometimes adults! 

Cheers, Graham.



Arquebus said:


> Carlos - 4 years old Border Collie mix, rescue dog


----------



## karishmab (Jan 4, 2019)

Arquebus said:


> View attachment 182420
> 
> Carlos - 4 years old Border Collie mix, rescue dog


Great capture. The dog was in severe pain. It shows.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 4, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> Here are pics of my dog Kia, she passed away last year sadly.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/chaitanyashukla/sets/72157632916182316


Those eyes, hard to forget!


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 4, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> A few shots of Mojo taken over the Christmas break. I tried to think of something different to do  and then resorted to the old sticking a hat on the dog shot!  He did enjoy his gifts though!
> 
> 
> ...


I can understand that you don't want a dog on a sofa.
Though, mine had:
- 2 sofas
- 1 armchair
- and I had to share with him...


----------



## mikekeck (Jan 13, 2019)

Not mine. A border-whippet. I don't use my 16-35 F4L very often, but I sure have fun when I get it out (16mm, 1/125, F16, ISO 800; 5Div with studio monolights

).


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2019)

LOL






Very nice shot, Mike.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 25, 2019)

What?? I'm just looking for the shortest route to New Zealand!!!

W.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 27, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> View attachment 182799
> 
> View attachment 182800
> 
> ...


Thanks for the new pictures of your wonderful little dog!


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Thanks for the new pictures of your wonderful little dog!



+1

Well done, Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 4, 2019)

Wanna play? 


7D2 with 17-55 f/2.8 at f/4 ~50mm ISO640
W.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 5, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Wanna play?
> View attachment 182974
> 
> 7D2 with 17-55 f/2.8 at f/4 ~50mm ISO640
> W.




Goodness...growing like a weed!!!

C


----------



## karishmab (Feb 8, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Wanna play?
> View attachment 182974
> 
> 7D2 with 17-55 f/2.8 at f/4 ~50mm ISO640
> W.


Nice click! I liked it. It's looking too cute. I love white dogs.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 8, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Wanna play?
> View attachment 182974
> 
> 7D2 with 17-55 f/2.8 at f/4 ~50mm ISO640
> W.


This is torture!
Can't stop drooling over this cutie.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks all!
Cute & very good looking he is, and very energetic - just the obedience part needs some work especially now he is entering puberty 
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 18, 2019)

Yesterday I took my "birding" lens (100-400mm II) by accident instead of the 70-200 (as they are almost the same size it's easy to make the mistake ) - so 'subject isolation' through wide aperture was a bit harder...
Made the best of it - and actually for some of the scenes the 100-400 may even have had an advantage; see below
... close up, almost dreamy look 


w. 7D2, @200mm, f/5.6 ISO640
... but when he is playing with another dog it all looks very different  (they were running up and down a sand dune, sometimes at a distance where >200mm was useful...)


@227mm f/5.6 ISO640


Looks ferocious but it was all play ; @105mm f/5.6 ISO640
W.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi Wiebe. 
Lovely shots, I have done the same in the past, confusing the 70-200 and 100-400 lenses, not great when you have a 200mm lens for birding! 
I have taken some shots of our dog last week and deliberately took the 100-400, hoping to post some of them soon. 
Didn’t your mother ever tell you it’s all fun until one of you gets hurt!  Mine certainly told me and my brother, one of us usually got hurt anyway! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> Yesterday I took my "birding" lens (100-400mm II) by accident instead of the 70-200 (as they are almost the same size it's easy to make the mistake ) - so 'subject isolation' through wide aperture was a bit harder...
> Made the best of it - and actually for some of the scenes the 100-400 may even have had an advantage; see below
> ... close up, almost dreamy look
> 
> ...


----------



## cayenne (Feb 18, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> w. 7D2, @200mm, f/5.6 ISO640
> 
> 
> @227mm f/5.6 ISO640
> ...



Looks like one of my last interactions with a fella at a buffet when they were running low on shrimp....



C


----------



## ethanz (Feb 18, 2019)

cayenne said:


> Looks like one of my last interactions with a fella at a buffet when they were running low on shrimp....
> 
> 
> 
> C



Or the Sony/Video/DR threads on here.


----------



## karishmab (Feb 19, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Yesterday I took my "birding" lens (100-400mm II) by accident instead of the 70-200 (as they are almost the same size it's easy to make the mistake ) - so 'subject isolation' through wide aperture was a bit harder...
> Made the best of it - and actually for some of the scenes the 100-400 may even have had an advantage; see below
> ... close up, almost dreamy look
> View attachment 183225
> ...


Nice one! You have captured it precisely. All the images are wow!


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks all for your kind comments!
@Valvebounce - At least this time they parted as friends, no harm done to either (apart from being exhausted from all the running ). Looking forward to your pic's Graham!
W.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi Folks. 


A few of Mojo, he is deaf and will only come back if he remembers to look for hand signals and he is far more interested in all the smells than checking if we are signalling to him! Fortunately we have found somewhere that we can let him run and not worry that he will get on the road. 

All with 7DII and 70-200 2.8L II 



SE0A5266_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A5264_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

It’s up there somewhere! 


SE0A5249_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A5256_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

I know I promised some with the 100-400, but I finished the pp on these first so you get these instead! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 20, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> 
> 
> A few of Mojo, he is deaf and will only come back if he remembers to look for hand signals and he is far more interested in all the smells than checking if we are signalling to him! Fortunately we have found somewhere that we can let him run and not worry that he will get on the road.
> ...



Hi Graham,
'Mojo' may be deaf (and probably old) but he's active enough  - good that you have found a place where he can have his safe workout!
Nice pictures - and don't you love the smooth OoF blurring of the 70-200 f/2.8  (fortunate you with the IS II versus my unstabilized one ... But they both have that really nice bokeh).
Wiebe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi Wiebe.
Thank you for your kind words.
Yes he is older too, 9 to be precise, when we inherited him his fitness level was quite a bit lower than now, now he is wearing us out rather than us wearing him out!  (He still goes home worn out but it takes longer and gives us a good work out too!)
Yes I love the dreamy bokeh when used wide open and it holds up quite well at f4 too, actually only the third shot is f2.8, the others are quite hard crops at f4 as he was further away, helping give f4 the creamy bokeh, I took lots more at 2.8 but these were the more interesting shots. Most of the rest are of him trotting along rather than a full on run or playing. 

Cheers, Graham.



Nat_WA said:


> Hi Graham,
> 'Mojo' may be deaf (and probably old) but he's active enough  - good that you have found a place where he can have his safe workout!
> Nice pictures - and don't you love the smooth OoF blurring of the 70-200 f/2.8  (fortunate you with the IS II versus my unstabilized one ... But they both have that really nice bokeh).
> Wiebe.


----------



## karishmab (Mar 15, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> 
> 
> A few of Mojo, he is deaf and will only come back if he remembers to look for hand signals and he is far more interested in all the smells than checking if we are signalling to him! Fortunately we have found somewhere that we can let him run and not worry that he will get on the road.
> ...


Good Capture! The dog's images are nice. Especially 2nd one is awesome. It's spreading of Happiness.


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2019)

Very nice series, Graham.I especially like the second shot.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi karishmab, Click. 
Thanks for your kind words. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 9, 2019)

A week ago, first time at the sea...


... getting completely mad at the foam whipped up by the strong land-wind 


... but enjoying every minute of it 



W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 9, 2019)

And what a change over the past 3-4 months; last year November-December:



and now at over 8 months of age:



W.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 9, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> And what a change over the past 3-4 months; last year November-December:
> View attachment 183837
> 
> 
> ...


That's the way a real dog should be!


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2019)

Very nice series, Wiebe.


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 10, 2019)

geminix said:


> Jake and Juno:


Wow, they must be the best buddies!  Really nice picture!


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 21, 2019)

Sam - All grown up now, more than a year with us but lovable as ever...


(7DmkII, 70-200L2.8 @130mm - f/4.0, 1/250s)
W.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 21, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Sam - All grown up now, more than a year with us but lovable as ever...
> View attachment 187576
> 
> (7DmkII, 70-200L2.8 @130mm - f/4.0, 1/250s)
> W.


Beautiful dog!
And a very nice picture!


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2019)

Beautiful picture.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 11, 2020)

Now at over 2 years old...
In this season completely in camouflage outfit 


7DmkII, EF-s 17-55 f/2.8 at 55mm f/4.0, 1/60s ISO640

Showing of his levitation skills to an impressed colleague 


7DmkII, EF 70-200 f/2.8L at 200mm f/4.0, 1/1600s ISO640
Obviously, this image cannot be sharp lacking AF eye tracking , just as next one;


7DmkII, EF 70-200 f/2.8L at 200mm f/4.0, 1/1600s ISO500
W.


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2020)

Very nice pictures. Well done.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 12, 2020)

I took these images of my dog when comparing my Zeiss 85mm f/1.4 to my (then) new Tamron 85mm f/1.8 VC. The conclusion that I came to was that I couldn't tell w

hich was which, despite the Zeiss being rated as one of the most pleasing 85mm on the market, so I ended up selling it as the image stabilisation and AF of the Tamron made it a so much more useable lens. 


Canon 5DS + Tamron 85/1.8. one at f/1.8 the other f/5. ISO 800. The dog is ball mad and very possessive so I couldn't get her out from under the swing seat !


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2020)

Nice shots, Sporgon.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 12, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> I took these images of my dog when comparing my Zeiss 85mm f/1.4 to my (then) new Tamron 85mm f/1.8 VC. The conclusion that I came to was that I couldn't tell which was which, despite the Zeiss being rated as one of the most pleasing 85mm on the market, so I ended up selling it as the image stabilisation and AF of the Tamron made it a so much more useable lens.
> [...]
> Canon 5DS + Tamron 85/1.8. one at f/1.8 the other f/5. ISO 800. The dog is ball mad and very possessive so I couldn't get her out from under the swing seat !


Nice shots Sporgon, my favourite is the second one; with the narrower depth of field and softer bokeh at wide open aperture.
W.


----------



## JustUs7 (Nov 30, 2020)

Got the RF 85mm f/2 on the RP. A family effort to get the dogs sitting for a portrait. Took a lot of shots to get here. Decided we liked the little ones tongue sticking out. Helps find her face in all that black fur. That and it’s the only one where they were sitting and looking in the same direction.


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2020)

Nice picture, FamilyGuy.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 30, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> View attachment 194234
> 
> 
> Got the RF 85mm f/2 on the RP. A family effort to get the dogs sitting for a portrait. Took a lot of shots to get here. Decided we liked the little ones tongue sticking out. Helps find her face in all that black fur. That and it’s the only one where they were sitting and looking in the same direction.



I love the tongue out too.....but that is extremely easy to photoshop out if you wanted to.

I like it tho....

cayenne


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 5, 2020)

Click said:


> Nice shots, Sporgon.


Many thanks Click !


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 5, 2020)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice shots Sporgon, my favourite is the second one; with the narrower depth of field and softer bokeh at wide open aperture.
> W.


Many thanks W. I agonised over the decision to sell the Zeiss, but honestly in blind testing a could not tell one from the other. I agree on the wider aperture in this case.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi Folks.
Happy new year.
Our girl Liah enjoying her walks, a couple of DIF (dog in flight ).



4X3Z2310_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr





4X3Z2302_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr





4X3Z2257_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 31, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Happy new year.
> Our girl Liah enjoying her walks, a couple of DIF (dog in flight ).
> 
> ...


I can almost sell Wet Dog from here ! Great shots, Happy New Year Graham !


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi Sporgon. 
I hate wet dog, we bought a Mud Daddy, it means we can rinse her off which leaves her clean and then we use a microfibre towel which leaves her nearly dry, no wet dog stink.  

Cheers, Graham.



Sporgon said:


> I can almost sell Wet Dog from here ! Great shots, Happy New Year Graham !


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2021)

Nice shots! Happy New Year Graham!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 1, 2021)

Our little dog sits faithfully by my feet most of the day. He is a bit tangled and shaggy, and loves the snow which gets is fur balled up. I took a shot of him playing in the snow, shutter was too slow, but it shows motion! The other one shows him under the computer desk, it was pretty dark so a high ISO and lots of noise The 240mm setting on my 24-240 resulted in a small aperture but I was just trying it out while standing on my front porch.

I wasn't trying to take a nice portrait, just playing with my 24-240mm RF lens after I unwrapped it, the indoor shot was with my EF 100mm Macro. I think both photos were with my R5. Just for fun!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks Click, HNY for you too. 


Click said:


> Nice shots! Happy New Year Graham!


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year everyone !




G1X mark 3 (with a little help from 580EX)


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year Sporgon.! Very nice portrait.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 1, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> Happy New Year everyone !
> 
> 
> G1X mark 3 (with a little help from 580EX)



I miss our two big Poodles, Max and Spud. This was taken with my 3.3 MP Nikon 990 in 2001. How time flies but the memory lingers. They have long since passed away. I had a laser engraved rubber stamp made of this photo so it was upsized to match their requirements.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 3, 2021)

Click said:


> Happy New Year Sporgon.! Very nice portrait.


Many thanks click ! Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 3, 2021)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I miss our two big Poodles, Max and Spud. This was taken with my 3.3 MP Nikon 990 in 2001. How time flies but the memory lingers. They have long since passed away. I had a laser engraved rubber stamp made of this photo so it was upsized to match their requirements.
> 
> 
> View attachment 194941


How time flies eh Mt Spokane ! 
Here is a shot of my mother's Standard Poodle (as we call the large, full size ones in England) called Toby. I took this in March 1978 on Kodachrome 64 with a Kiev 4 rangefinder camera that my father had bought for me as a Xmas present. I'd have been 17 years old at the time and you can see my shadow in the picture on the left crouching down behind the camera and tripod. I even wrote the exposure settings on the slide mount; 1/125th and f/5.6 . I can remember Toby being so obliging in posing for the picture !


----------

